# Luxurious weekend break in Ireland



## Lambchops (20 Aug 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking at booking a weekend break away for my other half & myself somewhere nice.

Two hotels I had in mind were-Fota Island Resort in Cork or The G Hotel in Galway.

Was wondering if anyone had experiences with either & preferences? Open to other suggestions too.

Don't want to go abroad-thanks


----------



## Jim2007 (20 Aug 2013)

Lisloughrey Lodge, Cong, Co. Mayo


----------



## carallen2 (20 Aug 2013)

Kerry has a lot of options~ Hotel Europe in Killarney is fab, also Aghadoe Heights or Parknasilla outside Sneem.


----------



## becky (20 Aug 2013)

I'm from Galway and am not impressed that the G hotel backs onto a retail park.

My choice would be the  kenmare park hotel.


----------



## shesells (21 Aug 2013)

My parents were at Fota lately and it was disaster after disaster...not at all romantic or relaxing. 

Places I would rate, The Heritage outside Portlaoise, Inchydoney, or Castlemartyr. The G is a nice hotel but not in nice surroundings.


----------



## hippy1975 (21 Aug 2013)

Monart in Wexford is fabulous, we even went there for a weekend despite living only 20 mins away!  Wineport lodge in Glasson is another one I'd recommend.
Haven't been to Fota or the G so can't comment on those.


----------



## BertieBowel (21 Aug 2013)

Mount Juliet - bliss


----------



## delgirl (21 Aug 2013)

becky said:


> I'm from Galway and am not impressed that the G hotel backs onto a retail park.


 +1 The G Hotel is nice, but the urban location is not good.



hippy1975 said:


> Monart in Wexford is fabulous...


+1 stayed here a few times and it is the ultimate in relaxation and no kids in the hotel! Brilliant!


----------



## fandango1 (21 Aug 2013)

My opinions of some of the hotels already mentioned as follows:

G Hotel: lovely hotel but is let down by the location - sandwiched between a retail park (Woodies/Eddie Rockets/furniture shop) and a very busy road/junction

Monart: great hotel, absolute luxury but very expensive

The Heritage: decent enough hotel, but in need of a freshen up. Still not sure what to make of the tunnel from the hotel to the leisure centre.

Haven't been to the Cork ones mentioned (Fota, Inchydoney, Castlemartyr) but they'd be on my wish list.

Would definitely recommend the following:
Lisloughrey Lodge (Cong, Mayo)
Carton House (Maynooth)
Druids Glen (Wicklow)
Brooklodge (Wicklow)
Knockranny House (Westport)
Slieve Russell (Cavan)
Markree Castle (Sligo) something a little different

Enjoy.


----------



## silvermints (21 Aug 2013)

My choice would be The Cliff House Hotel in Ardmore

[broken link removed]


----------



## Joe_90 (21 Aug 2013)

http://www.mustardseed.ie/

Ballingarry Co Limerick


----------



## AgathaC (21 Aug 2013)

I have often heard Hayfield Manor in Cork recommended. I don't have any personal experience of staying there, but may be worth a look.


----------



## kbie (22 Aug 2013)

Have been to Fota and Knockranny very recently. Would not describe either as luxurious or very special. Would recommend Carton House, as suggested above and Lough Erne Resort Hotel outside Enniskillen. 

Also, although I have not experienced either yet, both Harvey's Point and Lough Eske in Donegal are on my radar!


----------



## PolkaDot (22 Aug 2013)

Druids Glen. Best hotel in the country. Go there.


----------



## Lambchops (22 Aug 2013)

Thanks guys-now I want to go to all these places! Lol
I'm having trouble deciding! 

Carton is lovely but local to me do not special at all.
Monart looks fab but very expensive-might give them a call
Lisloughry Lodge also looks great

Might just let himself decide as its his birthday tomorrow & I still haven't made a decision!


----------



## QED (22 Aug 2013)

I've stayed in Castlemartyr and Bay View in Ballycotton lately - Both fantastic.

Bay View is older and maybe a little worn but it has charm and is in amazing location. Food is excellent too.


----------



## Lambchops (22 Aug 2013)

Booked it!! 

Monart  thanks all x


----------



## niceoneted (22 Aug 2013)

Looking for the same but only for one night dinner, B&B. have looked at a few alrwady mentioned here but kinda settling on Castle Durrow. But now thinking brooklodge looks lovely. 
Just looking for totally relaxing setting, nice grounds and room important as its only for one night which will be a Sunday soon. About 1hour from Dublin. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## peteb (22 Aug 2013)

Farnham Estate - Radisson in Cavan.  Lovely grounds. Lovely rooms.


----------

